# no riverboard rule on Grand Canyon



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Put tape over the C.

Now you have an 'Arlson Riverboard'.

Totes legal.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Gamer242 said:


> I think that the no riverboard rule on Grand Canyon only applies to Carlson riverboards,



Do you, um, ever go outside?


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Do you, um, ever go outside?


um, no.

but i guess at least he's thinking about it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm all for self support stuff... but I just don't know how you'd manage self supporting on a river board.

Pretty sure they won't mind you bringing a River Board... its having it as a primary water craft that they don't want to see. If its just something fun to play with and you have your gear and food on another approved craft then you can bring pretty much whatever you want to "play" with. The group of ladies that ran it on river boards had rafts to run all their gear down the river with.


----------



## Gamer242 (May 16, 2018)

*Mikesse*

For your information I am trying to get outside ever since I got a black belt in Taekwondo I have been looking for a new sport and I found it. It’s not like I would start on something like Grand Canyon anyway just like in taekwondo I’m gonna have to practice before I can run the canyon. The first and foremost place that I’ll likely start out is a white water park and maybe some small class 2 and 3 stuff. Grand Canyon is just the plan on what I do when I’m ready to advance to harder stuff.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Gamer242 said:


> For your information I am trying to get outside ever since I got a black belt in Taekwondo I have been looking for a new sport and I found it. It’s not like I would start on something like Grand Canyon anyway just like in taekwondo I’m gonna have to practice before I can run the canyon. The first and foremost place that I’ll likely start out is a white water park and maybe some small class 2 and 3 stuff. Grand Canyon is just the plan on what I do when I’m ready to advance to harder stuff.


I can't tell if you are playing the long con troll or if you are real, but either way keep it up.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey Gamer, purely outta curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Gamer242 said:


> Grand Canyon is just the plan on what I do when I’m ready to advance to harder stuff.


It could be years (or weeks) before you're ready and have a spot on a Grand trip. I recommend you get used to enjoying the journey that will get you there.

-AH


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

And maybe read the book by Bill Beer, and also George Whites account of swimming the Grand Canyon. Both of those people actually SWAM it, all holding onto dry bags I believe. George went on to be the first person to do commercial raft trips in the Grand Canyon. Very cold water down there comming out of the dam, so dry suite territory to be on a river board, most likely. Probably some insight in the story's of swimming it, about what it might like, and at least a good read if nothing else!


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

shannon s said:


> Hey Gamer, purely outta curiosity, how old are you?


Im curious why you ask?


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Gamer242, you're right! Them Hydrospeeds is totally allowed down there - and fer good reason, they're great fer sport! You should come out and hit the waves with us! Me and the fellas do Tae Kwon Do down by the river before crushing waves on our riverboards all the time! Sumtimes we see who can kick a riverboard in half! Let's have some sports!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I'm all for self support stuff... but I just don't know how you'd manage self supporting on a river board.


It's been done. Julie Munger and a couple of friends did it. Julie is a wonderful badass in whitewater world. She and her paddling team just won the World Rafting Championships in Argentina!

https://www.nytimes.com/2002/07/28/...it-s-not-as-dangerous-as-it-looks-really.html

https://wrc-2018argentina.com/en/resultados-2/


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

A slight correction to Mattmans post. George Whites is actually a woman named Georgie who swam the bottom part of the canyon.

_"Back in June 1945, a woman named Georgie White and her friend, Harry Aleson, had decided to swim down the Grand Canyon because the two did not have money to buy or rent a boat._
_They jumped into Diamond Creek wearing windbreakers, shoes, backpacks with food and beverages, and life jackets. They were swept away by the current, 60 miles down to Lake Mead"_


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, the name I meant to convey was Georgie. I just can't spell, always been a major challenge for me!
Thanks for the correct.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

caverdan said:


> A slight correction to Mattmans post. George Whites is actually a woman named Georgie who swam the bottom part of the canyon.
> 
> _"Back in June 1945, a woman named Georgie White and her friend, Harry Aleson, had decided to swim down the Grand Canyon because the two did not have money to buy or rent a boat._
> _They jumped into Diamond Creek wearing windbreakers, shoes, backpacks with food and beverages, and life jackets. They were swept away by the current, 60 miles down to Lake Mead"_



Is this the same (in)famous Georgie White, who ran the motor rigs down the Canyon?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It is the same lady. There have been claims that she was also Bessie Hyde in hiding. I believe that story was debunked.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Death in Grand Canyon has a fair amount on the Hyde mystery, including the Bessie = Georgie theory. 
Also a great book for pretty much anyone wanting to boat or hike the Grand Canyon, some story's are tragic and a little morbid, but it gives great insight int what NOT to do!! So many tragic patters, of people making all the same Fatal errors. Well written, entertaining at times, and even some happy endings instead of all bad ones.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

skinnyfish said:


> Im curious why you ask?


Just trying to get some perspective on the multiple threads and questions.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

caverdan said:


> A slight correction to Mattmans post. George Whites is actually a woman named Georgie who swam the bottom part of the canyon.
> 
> _"Back in June 1945, a woman named Georgie White and her friend, Harry Aleson, had decided to swim down the Grand Canyon because the two did not have money to buy or rent a boat._
> _They jumped into Diamond Creek wearing windbreakers, shoes, backpacks with food and beverages, and life jackets. They were swept away by the current, 60 miles down to Lake Mead"_


I think someone mentioned above that the water would have been cold due to dam release, however this was before the dam so the water would've been relatively much warmer than now days.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

caverdan said:


> A slight correction to Mattmans post. George Whites is actually a woman named Georgie who swam the bottom part of the canyon.
> 
> _"Back in June 1945, a woman named Georgie White and her friend, Harry Aleson, had decided to swim down the Grand Canyon because the two did not have money to buy or rent a boat._
> _They jumped into Diamond Creek wearing windbreakers, shoes, backpacks with food and beverages, and life jackets. They were swept away by the current, 60 miles down to Lake Mead"_





Pretty good commentary in River Runners of the Grand Canyon by David Lavender on Georgie's adventures in the Canyon.
https://www.amazon.com/River-Runners-Grand-Canyon-Lavender/dp/0816509409

She and Aleson did have a general plan for their trip, it wasn't just "jump in and get swept away" but she was certainly on a shoestring budget!

(I bought the book used on Amazon and scored a signed copy!)


----------



## stephencpace (Jun 2, 2009)

mattman said:


> And maybe read the book by Bill Beer, and also George Whites account of swimming the Grand Canyon. Both of those people actually SWAM it, all holding onto dry bags I believe. George went on to be the first person to do commercial raft trips in the Grand Canyon. Very cold water down there comming out of the dam, so dry suite territory to be on a river board, most likely. Probably some insight in the story's of swimming it, about what it might like, and at least a good read if nothing else!


Beer did it before the dam in the mid 50s. In September as I recall. Its a great story and a fun read, but sure doesn't tell you much about what things are like now.


----------



## jeffinredlodge (Jun 16, 2017)

bring ur dildo.. its probably more fun....lmao


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

jeffinredlodge said:


> bring ur dildo.. its probably more fun....lmao


 Speaking from experience eh?


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Correction: Georgie did go on to establish her own commercial operation in the mid- and late 1950's, but Norm Nevills was the first in the Grand (and elsewhere). His Mexican Hat Expeditions made several trips through the Grand in late 30's and up to his death in 1949, and he led trips in Cat, down the San Juan, and in Idaho as well. From what I've read I wouldn't want to have worked for or with him, but he apparently never flipped a boat (did lose at least one, 'though), and he did take hundreds of people down rivers all over the western U.S.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, B4Otter, Norm preceded her with wooden boats, but I do believe Georgie was first to use RAFTS commercially, as I said. If somebody started taking rafts down the Grand, commercially before then, I would like to know about them, though, since I do really enjoy reading up on river history, especially down in the Canyon.

Cheers!

Matt


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

So depends on definition of "rafts." Georgie lashed surplus 10 mans together into triple rigs and ran 'em with 10 hp Johnsons/Evinrudes, (starting 1955 I think) later graduated to 33's with and without outriggers (always with motors). That's actually a good question: "who first ran rafts commercially through the Grand?"
My hunch is Snatch (Hatch). And my 'pards who might contribute intel/sightings are dying off, I didn't get there until 1970 so late to the game. But I know Buzz and relatives/progeny were rowing at least snouts in the 60's, all over (LowDore, Deso-Gray, etc.)
Good question for holidays, when I hope to see survivors.


----------

